# South Florida breeders



## Evalorie (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, I have been wanting a havanese for a long time now and have been researching different breeders. does anyone know a good breeder in or near south Florida. A reputable breeder please. Also I was looking at cubanitos havanese does anyone know of them?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I found a link of Havanese breeders in FL.http://www.erashavanese.com/havanese-breeders-in-florida.html There's quit a few in Tampa, FL and they look reputable. Hope this will help you.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

There are many, many Havanese breeders in FL. It is a very competitive show circuit. Having good show and health creditials is a great start, but a good breeder also has good communication and continuing support after you get your puppy. Some of these breeders can be difficult to get a puppy from as they have some coveted show lines, but if one doesn't answer you move on to another. If you can offer a good home, you shouldn't have a problem finding a pup from a reputable breeder.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I live in FL and agree with atsilvers, there are a lot of breeders here. I have not heard of cubanitos but maybe someone will chime in with info. I am not an expert! There's a guy who posts on here who got a dog from Crofton and I'd never heard of them either and his dog looked very nice. Yuppy Puppy is in Stuart I believe and they have a good reputation. There's more - for example a poster here - HalleBerry - her dog is lovely. I dont know who her breeder is but that would be an option also. Maybe she will see and comment. 

I got my puppy from Los Perritos near Tampa. My experience has been great. I found her on havanese club website. My puppy has been very healthy and hopefully that continues, so my only after sale support has been standard questions on neutering, baby teeth etc. My puppy is very cute with beautiful eyes and he has a funny personality. A friend of mine got her dog from Cococabana and she is very happy with her dog. Her dog is larger than mine - my boy will probably top out at 10, maybe a little more. Her guy is around 16 I think. But there were other pups in the same litter as mine that were larger and also smaller than mine. 

Good luck in your search, they are fun dogs!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind comment! Miss Halle Berry was indeed bred in Florida; while her breeder does not have a litter right now, there was a little born to another breeder out of Halle's father last week. Let me know if you want more information - that litter is in Orlando.

There are litters all over in Florida right now - either about to be born or already here, so you have a good selection available


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad you posted, maybe the OP will return to the thread for more info.

Do you know of a good groomer in Orlando? Thanks!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I know one in Dade City, but not Orlando, sorry


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can ask my grooming group on Facebook, I wouldn't know the groomers personally in FL but it could be worth looking into.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks all! All of the groomers I know of are three hours from Orlando!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CSTA Havanese in Naples. She is lovely and her dogs are beautiful. I spoke with her on the phone while looking for a puppy for my brother. I also used to see her dogs at the shows when I used to show.

When I talk to her years ago she did all the proper health testing. Please confirm she still does.


----------



## aneffie53 (5 d ago)

I'm looking for a HavaPoo in or around Tampa. Any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aneffie53 said:


> I'm looking for a HavaPoo in or around Tampa. Any suggestions?


You are unlikely to find anyone who will suggest a purchasing a mixed breed dog on this forum. Reputable Havanese breeders will not allow their dogs to be crossed with other breeds. This is also true of reputable Poodle breeders. So automatically, if you buy a "Havapoo", you are buying a dog that comes from two dog that are not the best their breeds have to offer. Both breeds are lovely dogs, and usually less expensive than these "designer dogs". Why don't you choose one or the other?


----------



## aneffie53 (5 d ago)

krandall said:


> You are unlikely to find anyone who will suggest a purchasing a mixed breed dog on this forum. Reputable Havanese breeders will not allow their dogs to be crossed with other breeds. This is also true of reputable Poodle breeders. So automatically, if you buy a "Havapoo", you are buying a dog that comes from two dog that are not the best their breeds have to offer. Both breeds are lovely dogs, and usually less expensive than these "designer dogs". Why don't you choose one or the other?


Is there a list of breeders in Florida? The one above has a lot of puppy resellers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aneffie53 said:


> Is there a list of breeders in Florida? The one above has a lot of puppy resellers.



What one above? The post you replied to is from 2007. I am not sure there is a list of breeders in Florida. I know that one breeder in Florida that several Forum members have been happy with is Honor Havanese.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Issac and Pepper are from Honor Havanese. They are delightful puppies.


----------

